# anyone live near Philly?



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

My Husband and I live about 40 minutes outside of Philly. Are you in Philly or outside as well?


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

In Philly, northeast


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice! We're in the Bucks County area...so not far.


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

i live close to cherry hill and only 15mins away from Philly


----------



## xxnick0424 (Jul 17, 2011)

south philly


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm south of Philly, in DE.....


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Did you say you live in northeast philly? if so where about? i'm in mayfair


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice to know we have a bunch of local peeps on here


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I live in the suburbs, Montgomery County.


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

Chester County about 30-40mins outside of Philly. 

Yea not many displays out here either. Even the stores don't seem to have Hollween stuff until the end of September. I think even the Spirit Halloween stores didn't open until October last year.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ya I'm close to rockledge lol!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

foxchase? Well Its good to see a lot of folks from around here. Hmm Im thinking a set-up BBQ might be in order or maybe do like a swap meet if us local peeps have things they want to trade. i will have to ponder this idea.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> foxchase? Well Its good to see a lot of folks from around here. Hmm Im thinking a set-up BBQ might be in order or maybe do like a swap meet if us local peeps have things they want to trade. i will have to ponder this idea.


That's not a bad idea......not a bad idea at all


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi there! I am in central Bucks County. Good to see so many people from the area on here.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> foxchase? Well Its good to see a lot of folks from around here. Hmm Im thinking a set-up BBQ might be in order or maybe do like a swap meet if us local peeps have things they want to trade. i will have to ponder this idea.


Good idea!!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it so too. so I guess we would have to see what weekend works for us peeps. We can swap ideas from one another. Im sorry don't mean to thread jack.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> I think it so too. so I guess we would have to see what weekend works for us peeps. We can swap ideas from one another. Im sorry don't mean to thread jack.


I don't think you're jacking the thread.  It's a great idea! 

We actually have a lot of people that go a bit crazy decorating in our neighborhood. No walk throughs though....just displays.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Trinity, where in Bucks? I grew up in Langhorne off Brownsville Road.
Saru, Where in Montco? I now live in North Wales of Horsham Road.

I am 35 and obsessing about having the nicest display in my neighborhood. We have two young children (3.5 and 2 months) so I don't have the time I used to before we had children. I am still trying to squeeze in hours here and there (I was on last night at 4AM after a late night feeding for baby) to troll this forum in search of local friends and ideas.
Tell us your stories? I felt like I was all alone until I found this forum.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

ShannoninPa said:


> Hi there! I am in central Bucks County. Good to see so many people from the area on here.


Shannon, where in Central Bucks? What's your story?


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol I'm in Doylestown.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol I would love that! What a great idea (the BBQ) sounds great


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

So lets get some ideas together and see if we can get this going.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

That's 10 minutes from me. I live off Lower State Road. Do you do a haunt or have a Halloween party each year? I am trying to find people that live close to me that would be interested in getting together to discuss techniques, props, etc... or really just to show my Wife I am not a nut and all alone in this obession!!


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol this year I'm doing a walkthru. Well look above, at the idea of all of us getting together.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I grew up in Doylestown, but I now live in Montgomery County.


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in Bucks county too.....


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Montco Haunt said:


> Saru, Where in Montco? I now live in North Wales of Horsham Road.


Oddly enough, just off Upper State Road.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow all these local people! Nice to see this many from the area. I am in Montgomery County just over the line from Bucks County. Live in East Greenville work in Quakertown area!!
Yard haunt last year was the first for walk through this year bigger and better yet again!!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice to know so many haunters that are close by. I am in Chester County and grew up in Mayfair. Small world......


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Near Media. When I'm not dazzling you on Hauntcast year round, I also work at The Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride and just did some acting for some videos at Pennhurst for this season. Do yard haunt and tormenting of TOTers as well....


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Montco Haunt said:


> That's 10 minutes from me. I live off Lower State Road. Do you do a haunt or have a Halloween party each year? I am trying to find people that live close to me that would be interested in getting together to discuss techniques, props, etc... or really just to show my Wife I am not a nut and all alone in this obession!!


We are having our 3rd annual party this year. I do a yard display that I add to every year. The kids love it!! My husband finally accepts my Halloween obsession and helps me with props if I need it. He built me a coffin last year!!

Nope, you are not alone!


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

Since you are in the area I would like to invite you to a Halloween folk-art show in New Hope PA. it's Sept 10th and you can find the details herehttp://www.spookytimejingles.com/soiree/

If you tell them at the door that you are from the Halloween Forum you can get in for free!!

I will be showing my work (sweet b folk art), alongside some wonderful artists from Canada and the U.S. 
its a great opportunity to pick up one-of-a-kind Halloween pieces for your personal collections.

Stop by if you can and make sure to say HI!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Montco Haunt said:


> Trinity, where in Bucks? I grew up in Langhorne off Brownsville Road.
> Saru, Where in Montco? I now live in North Wales of Horsham Road.
> 
> I am 35 and obsessing about having the nicest display in my neighborhood. We have two young children (3.5 and 2 months) so I don't have the time I used to before we had children. I am still trying to squeeze in hours here and there (I was on last night at 4AM after a late night feeding for baby) to troll this forum in search of local friends and ideas.
> Tell us your stories? I felt like I was all alone until I found this forum.


We live in Warminster.....born and raised actually.  It's so funny that we're all so close in proximity. 

I'm 38...married for 14 yrs this coming October. No children, but we have three of the cutest damlatians EVER!  We do a yard display every year. I try to add to it when I can. The past few years we've had a party, so we concentrated on decorating more for that, doing more in the back yard and house. Although we still had a nice display out front for the kids we never seem to get LOL! 

I've just always loved Halloween. It's been my favorite time of year as long as I can remember. My Husband loves it too...although not quite as much as I do. He still really gets into decorating....as we already have some stuff up  

It's really nice to know that there are so many like minded people right in my back yard!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

sweetbfolkart said:


> Since you are in the area I would like to invite you to a Halloween folk-art show in New Hope PA. it's Sept 10th and you can find the details herehttp://www.spookytimejingles.com/soiree/
> 
> If you tell them at the door that you are from the Halloween Forum you can get in for free!!
> 
> ...


Omg, I remember you guys from a Halloween convention we went to a few months ago at the Valley Forge Convention Center!! I work at a hair salon in New Hope....right down the street from where this is. I SO wish I could go!!! I am also a part time real estate agent and have an open house this saturday so i won't be able to make it  I have to say...we LOVED your stuff though. 

Definitely worth going to take a look for anyone else that can make it!!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Near Media. When I'm not dazzling you on Hauntcast year round, I also work at The Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride and just did some acting for some videos at Pennhurst for this season. Do yard haunt and tormenting of TOTers as well....


I am dieing to go to Pennhurst this year! We missed it last year and heard that it was awesome! Are you going to be working at the haunt? I would love to do that one year. Not necessarily acting at a haunt (although that would be fun too) I've always wanted to be more behind the scenes. Hair, make up maybe? I think it would be a blast!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I'll be at The Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride! It's a great gig.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Johnny, my friend also works at the bates. He says he knows who you are.

I would love to get together with all/any of you who are local. I live in North Wales, Montco County. I'd love to host a BBQ or Halloween party but I have a newborn and 3 1/2 year old right now that are making free time pretty scarce. Unless one of you was willing to host, maybe we could all meet for a lunch somewhere? I am most interested in meeting new, like minded friends (as many of my think I am a little obsessed) as well as seeing your haunts and learning new tips and tricks. I am planning on starting my cemetary this year and very excited to work on this full time in preporation for next Halloween.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Trinity, I went to Wood so know Warminster well. I'd love to swing by and see your yard display. When do you put it out?


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ya I would love to get together, but unfortunately I couldn't throw it, cause I'm only 15 an don't have a house lol


----------



## 1313 (Sep 9, 2011)

Jenkintown


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well to all my Local peeps. I think I might have to put out a call for help. I just found yesterday that I will need to get surgery done on my knee. So the call/cry would be 
for anyone willing to give me a hand in setting up that's even if i can get enough done between now and Wed. I wont know how long I will be down till the doc gets in there and sees how bad the damage is. But I will keep you all updated and let some peeps know if and when help is/would be needed. If anyone wants to help. Thanks


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Montco Haunt said:


> Trinity, I went to Wood so know Warminster well. I'd love to swing by and see your yard display. When do you put it out?


Hey hey! Sorry for not responding sooner...just saw this. I have my lights out so far. Normally I'd have more done by now...things have just been a little crazy around here. It should be up and complete in a few weeks at least. I can let you know....would love for you to stop by! 

As far as a get together.....I would love to host...but we have a deaf dog that bites (and two other ones that can hear and don't bite). We've had a party for the past three years and the first year our deaf guy did ok hanging out in the bedroom after having some benadryl to calm his nerves. Last year and the year before....he was terrible. We tried the same thing with the benadryl and he was just not having it. He scratched the crap out of our bedroom door. Pulled the carpet up even more then he had previously. 

We even tried keeping him the basement. It was like he was throwing himself against the bilco doors trying to get out. So....to save our sanity and to not stress him out we're only going to have a couple of people over this year that know him and that he likes. LOL! Seems like a lot to go through for a dog....but we love him! All three of them are older...13, 12 and 12...so we don't want them all freaked out with a bunch of people in the house. He's only one reason that we're not having a party....I'm sure you guys have seem me in previous threads complaining about the world series LOL! I'm a hater....


----------

